# Windows 8 install gone horribly wrong



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, new to forum, scoured internet for 2 hours looking for solution...please help

HP touch smart IQ500 

Intel duo 2.15ghz
4GB DDR 2 RAM
Nvidia 9300m gs video

Here is my issue


I got windows 8 from Microsoft. Formatted my hard drive, and was going to dual boot it with windows 7. Anyway, winDows 8 was conflicting with my Nvidia 9300m gs card. I read that if you start in vga mode, it helps. I did that, but couldn't get into vga mode at the right time. 

I then went into msconfig, and changed the windows 8 boot to boot in safe mode. *When I did that, it started up, and said that it could not install in Safe Mode. When it reboots, it does not give me the option to choose between win 7 or win 8, it just goes back to that loading screen, and hangs. *I try pressing F8 after BIOS Spash, but nothing happens. It sucks, the one time I buy an upgrade, I don't get a disk, and can't boot from it. 

Really not sure how to get around this thing from trying to continue installing. 

Any Help is appreciated.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The reason that people could dual boot the pre-release of Windows 8 was that it was a full version. You can't do this with an upgrade and the Windows 7 you upgraded from.

In order to dual boot Windows 7 and Windows 8, you either need a full version of Windows 8 (not an upgrade) or have two Windows 7 licenses, one of which you upgrade to Windows 8.


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for responding, but any idea how to solve my problem? I cannot start either OS. It trys to complete the Win 8 install, bjt cant because of safe mode... I just want to get back to Win 7 . I just bought the computer from a friend, no windows 7 disk.

Thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you have no Windows 7 disk and have repartitioned the disk then you have wiped any recovery partition that was present. You may be able to request new OEM Windows software by contacting the manufacturer. Otherwise, if you have no disks you will need to purchase Windows 7.

There may be a chance if you only formatted, say C: that you did not erase the recovery partition. The information on how to do a factory restore from the recovery partition will be in the computer's documentation or on their website.



> Turn on the computer and immediately press the F11 key _repeatedly_ , about once every second, until Recovery Manager opens.


Look over the info on this page:

HP TouchSmart IQ500 Desktop PC series*-* System recovery - HP Business Support Center


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks again for responding, yes Ibwas silly and formatted over the recovery. So it sounds like I will need to try and get a hold of a disk then. Unfortunate.

HP IQ500


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you just want a computer that runs and don't want purchase Windows 7, you might see if Ubuntu or another free Linux version will work. There are techs here who can help you set up a Linux system. 

Also, check the HP site about ordering their OEM software for your system. It may be less expensive and will come with all of the drivers you need pre-installed.


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

I will borrow a friend's xp disk, before i pay for more OS's right now..lol..

I just wish my advanced startup worked (f8) if I could turn off safe mode I would be set.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You may be able to install but you won't be able to activate a friend's XP disk (besides not being legal anyway), nor will you be able to upgrade it to Windows 8 if its not genuine.

In safe mode (I'm assuming it's Windows 7) use the option to create a recovery disk, then format the partition that has Windows 8 on it to get rid of it. Boot from the recovery disk and try to do a repair.

Create a system repair disc

What are the system recovery options in Windows 7?


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

There in lies my problem. I cannot get into my Win 7 partition. I cannot start my pc. It is always trying to install win 8. Since win 8 doesnt use f8 as an advanced boot, I am stuck. My win 7. Was OEM no disk. Winn8 i juts bought digitally, and havent burned it....sigh


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

Will a recovery disk from another computer work?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The advanced boot option should be shown in your splash screen or BIOS. Did you try pressing F11?


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, f11 did nothing. Tried it a few times.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Windows 8 should give you an advanced option if it fails to load each time. Here is the screen that would be best to get to:




​

Do you ever see the above screen?


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

Negative. I gwt the blue windows logo...the thinking circle...then a warning that Windows cannot complete installation in safw mode. Restarting system. It then restarts and gives the same error.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

How did you install Windows 8? 

When you upgraded, did you create an .iso file and burn a disc or make installation media? You should have received an option to do so in the upgrade process.


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

I created an iso, but haven't burned it yet, I was too anxious to get it on my touch smart. Was gonna burn it tomorrow. I thought I could dual boot the upgrade...apparently no. If I hadn't have turned safe mode on in msconfig, we wouldn't even be here right now.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you have the Win 8 disk, you might be able to finish the install by starting over from it and doing a clean install.

How To Clean Install Windows 8 Pro Upgrade


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

No, no disc, I didn't burn it yet. That would have been an instant fix.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

With the Windows 8 upgrade disc, you should also be able to turn Safe Mode off or do a refresh install. I can provide steps for the refresh install if you need them.


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

The iso, is still on my computer. I didn't burn it. I can't access my computer due to the loop. :'-(


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

At this point I am just gonna swallow the money, and go back to win 7, once I get back into it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you have a Windows 8 product key you can download an .iso from any computer and burn it to a DVD or make a bootable flash drive.

Upgrade to Windows 8 with only a product key - Microsoft Windows


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

writhziden said:


> With the Windows 8 upgrade disc, you should also be able to turn Safe Mode off or do a refresh install. I can provide steps for the refresh install if you need them.


As he's mentioned multiple times, he doesn't have the disk, he hadn't created the disk from the downloaded upgrade package.

Therein lies the issue, without any kind of Windows 8 disk, you'll be hard pressed to complete the installation or get out of this loop. Perhaps contacting MS could result in them sending a disk at nominal cost providing they can verify your initial purchase.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You don't have to contact MS. MS is distributing the Win 8 upgrade online. If you have a product key, you can go to any computer and download and burn a Win 8 disk. Even though it's called an upgrade, the online .iso is actually a full version of Win 8 that can be clean installed (I've done it twice). However, if you don't have access to another computer, and have a genuine product key, you can purchase a Win 8 DVD set for $15 -- I ordered one for a backup and it got here in four weeks.


----------



## denverdavido (Dec 25, 2012)

What I would have done first while still in Windows 7 is to run Microsoft's Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant to determine if there are any issues with the Drivers and Software:
Upgrade to Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for their help. I borrowed a friends copy of Vista. After the initial reboot, it allowed me to select one of the other versions I had instaLled. Just how I hoped it would. I then formatted my partition, and removed the other boots via msconfig. 

Thread closed. 

Thanks


----------



## olofob (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh and Denver, I did check, it said it would just need a new driver.


----------

